
Abandoned Frank Lloyd Wright – Tour of Shams Palace, Iran - EB-Barrington
https://yomadic.com/shams-palace-iran-tour/
======
hinkley
My dad likes Frank’s work but it drives me nuts. We went to the Talliessen
tour and that killed what begrudging respect I had left.

The man removed a load bearing wall from his sister’s house for pity’s sake.
Others had to redo the work later when the house started to sag. Two of his
students added a concrete lintel to a crooked wall _to stop it from falling
over_.

His theories often created the sort of existential crisis (especially chronic
water damage, one of my personal bugaboos) for the buildings that I find
negligent. I get bristly about programmers who behave the same way. The beauty
of their creation is what’s important, not the utility to the inhabitants.

As far as I’m concerned the man was a menace.

Usually I keep this opinion for off-the-rails software engineering meetings or
anecdotes over beers, because I get that it’s not that popular, I’m kind of a
downer for tearing down an inspirational figure. But shag carpet next to a
goddamned pool was my tipping point. What the fuck.

~~~
Upvoter33
Pretty strong commentary about an architect who clearly created many beautiful
and lasting works - not sure where the vitriol is coming from. His houses are
absolutely artworks, and should be treated as such, despite their maintenance
woes. Have you ever been to Falling Water? It's had huge problems -- recently
mostly remedied -- but is an inspiring and magical creation.

~~~
p1necone
I'd agree with you if he was just creating artworks meant to be observed from
the outside, but he wasn't.

He was designing buildings that were also intended to be lived in or used for
some functional purpose by people.

------
TylerE
Can we get a title change? This is NOT a work of FLW, but of his successors
after his death.

------
reneherse
FYI the building described in TFA was designed by William Wesley Peters, not
Frank Lloyd Wright.

~~~
chrisbennet
Yeah, but no one is going to click on the article without “frank loyde wright”
on the title...

------
chrisbennet
_”Nezam Amery was the indispensable link in the Frank Lloyd Wright /Iran/Shams
Palace story – and his father had been assassinated by the father of his
client, Princess Shams.”_

